# Sad



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

My fiddler crab died today. i got home from school to fid him on the bottom of the tank with my catfishes belly full of crab


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Indeed, very sad days.

Did you give him a place to climb out of the water? I've heard that crabs need to get air every now and then, for some reason.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed, very sad days.
> 
> Did you give him a place to climb out of the water? I've heard that crabs need to get air every now and then, for some reason.


x2. I am pretty sure fiddler crabs were one of the ones that needs to come out.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Well yes and no I had a lrg plant leading up to the filter intake. next one will be in a 10 gallon crabitat so yay. Oh one question, can red clawed crabs live with fiddlers? if not ill just have a fiddler community tank with a female to male ratio of 2 to 1


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Tailfin,

Yes, I have kept fiddlers and redclaws together with no problems.


----------

